# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ما الفرق بين تمهيد ومقدمة البحث العلمي, وما محتويات كليهما ؟

## أم منصور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا أشرع في كتابة بحث علمي (دراسة مستقلة) وأود أن أسألكم ما الفرق بين التمهيد والمقدمة
وما محتويات كليهما
فمع تعدد ما كُتب حول هذا الموضوع لم أعد أعرف الصحيح من الخاطئ !
فلربما كان لديكم المعلومة الصحيحة والموثقة 
أو تدلوني على الكتاب المناسب 

كل الشكر لحضراتكم

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أتذكر نفس السؤال وقد أجيب عنه بتفصيل إن لم أجده سأعود للتوضيح .
: ))
.
.
لم أجده سأجيب :
المقدمة يا عزيزتي هي وريقات تكتبينها بعد إنهائك لبحثك بحيث تتضمن بعض الأمور المعتمدة عند طالب العلم الأكاديمي على شاكلة : أهمية الموضوع وسبب اختيارك له ومختلف العوائق التي عانيتي منها وأهم مصادر البحث وأهم خطوطه العريضة .......
بينما التمهيد أو المدخل فهو ( فُصيل ) 
: ))
تصغير فصل ، أقصد هو ما تهيئين به القارىء للدخول لموضوعك ، وتمهدين الأرضية العلمية لموضوعك ، ويكون أقل حجما من الفصل ، ويأتي بعد مقدمة البحث .
هذا باختصار .
وفقك ربي .

----------


## أم منصور

بوركت يا أخية وجزاك الله خيراً
ولكن فلنركز على التمهيد : ما أهم عناصره, أو ماهي العناصر التي من الممكن ان يحويها ؟

شاااكرة ومقدرة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

التمهيد يا أختي الحبيبة يختلف باختلاف الموضوع الذي تتناولينه
اعطيك مثالا :
رسالة عنوانها : التناص في مؤلف كذا ...
فمدخل الدراسة تتناولين فيه : 
- الترجمة للأديب ( حياته - أدبه )
- مفهوم التناص ( سرد النظرية وتقاطعاتها مع التراث العربي ..... ) 
وتبقى الفصول للتطبيق 
: )
يعني ليس هناك ضابط يحدد لك ، بل الباحث هو الذي يحدد بنفسه الأرضية المناسبة لبحثه .
أما المقدمة ، فلها إطار موحد ، مرتب على الشكل التالي :
- بداية مناسبة : )
- أهمية الموضوع .
- سبب اختيار الموضوع .
- السؤال المنهجي الذي تودين الإجابة عنه من خلال فصول الدراسة .
- الدراسات السابقة التي تناولته ، أو اقتربت منه  :Smile: 
- الجديد الذي سيقدمه موضوعك .
- مكتبة البحث ( الأساسي فقط )
- الخطة المنهجية .
- العوائق التي وقفت أمامك لتثنيك ، وأنت تخطيتيها بشجاعة الباحثة : ) ، الجهد المبذول ( تقييمه : من جهتنا لم ندحر جهدا من أجل تذليل ما ......) 
- شكر الأستاذ المشرف وكل من كان له فضل عليك لإتمام رسالتك من تزويدك بالمصادر أو .......
- والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدي إلى السبيل القويم .....
( وهي آخر ما يكتب من البحث ، وأول ما يقرأ منه  )
: ))


هذا ما قمت به في رسالة الماجستير التي ناقشتها بفضل الله ، ولم يجد المناقشون ثغرة في المقدمة ولا في التمهيد ، وما توفيقي إلا بالله ، من فضل الله عليّ ) .
اللهم يسر لي إنهاء رسالتي عاجلا غير آجل ياااااا رب

وفقك الله عزيزتي .

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

مقدمة البحث تشتمل على مقدمة عن موضوع بحثك ثم تتناول عناصر بحثك(تجدينها في كتيب قواعد المعلومات في كتابة رسالة علمية)طبعاً خذيه من جامعتك إنتِ لأن العناصر تختلف بإختلاف الجامعات وما تقرره كل عمادة دراسات العليا لكل جامعة وهي عبارة عن:
-مشكلة البحث.
-حدود البحث.
-أهمية الموضوع وأسباب اختياره.
-مصطلحات البحث.
-الدراسات السابقة.
-أهداف البحث. 
-أسئلة البحث.
-منهج البحث.
-إجراءات البحث.
-خطة البحث.

أما التمهيد: عبارة عن تعريفات أولية للبحث ولما يحتويه فمثلاً عنوان( المخالفات العقدية عند العمالة الوافدة....)، فيكون التمهيد على الطريقة التالية:

التمهيد:ويتضمن ما يلي:
أولا: تعريف العقيدة.
ثانيا: تعريف المخالفات.
ثالثا:تعريف العمالة.
رابعا:ضابط إستقدام العمالة المخالفة للعقيدة.
وهكذا تقريباً وإطلعي على رسائل علمية في تخصصك ومن نفس الجامعة التي ستتخرجين منها وتتبعي خطواتهم..
امة الله شميسة أسأل الله كما يسر لك أن ييسر علي باقي مشواري في الكتابة لم ينتهي بعد..الله يسعدك..

----------

